# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Spesometro e Settore Edile

## Reggy

Salve a tutti, in studio abbiamo optato per lo spesometro in forma *aggregata*,
ma abbiamo dei dubbi sul comportamento in caso di subappalti edili: 
Fatture Attive senza addebito dell'Iva a norma dell'art.17: FA campo 9 "Operazioni con Iva non esposta"?? 
Fattura Passive da integrare a norma dell'art.17: FA campi 7 e 8 "operazioni imponibili, non imp es" "totale imposta"??

----------


## Novello

Salve,
le operazioni art.74 c.1 lett.a (iva assolta dall'editore), essendo equiparate a quelle non imponibili art.2 3^ comma per mancaza del presupposto oggettivo, pur essendo fatturate in taluni casi, non rientrano nelle operazioni da includere nello spesometro. Mi confermate?
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Premesso che non sono sicuro che in caso di operazione con reverse charge, si possa usare il metodo aggregato, ti dico: nel dubbio, perchè non inviare tutto?

----------


## Reggy

> Premesso che non sono sicuro che in caso di operazione con reverse charge, si possa usare il metodo aggregato, ti dico: nel dubbio, perchè non inviare tutto?

  Nel dubbio invierò sicuramente tutto, non voglio perderci un minuto in più del necessario per un adempimento talmente inutile, ma vorrei inviarlo giusto  :Wink:  
Sul fatto che non si possa usare il metodo aggregato in caso di reverse non mi sembra di aver letto nulla di simile.
Cito dal sito dell'Agenzia: _Tuttavia, lopzione dellinvio dei dati in forma aggregata non è consentita per la comunicazione relativa a:
  1)acquisti da operatori economici sammarinesi
  2)acquisti e cessioni da e nei confronti dei produttori agricoli
  3)acquisti di beni e di prestazioni di servizi legate al turismo _

----------


## nadia

abbbiamo organizzato una video conferenza in diretta per il 7/11 per gli ultimi dubbi sullo spesometro:  http://www.commercialistatelematico....metro-nov-2013

----------


## Ire

Una delle poche cose chiare di questo spesometro è proprio la definizione dei soli casi in cui non si può ricorrere al metodo aggregato, confermo quanto scritto da Reggy sulle 3 tipologie che ne escludono l'utilizzo. Non capisco invece il dubbio sui subappalti.

----------


## Reggy

> Una delle poche cose chiare di questo spesometro è proprio la definizione dei soli casi in cui non si può ricorrere al metodo aggregato, confermo quanto scritto da Reggy sulle 3 tipologie che ne escludono l'utilizzo. Non capisco invece il dubbio sui subappalti.

  Il dubbio è sull'esposizione in forma aggregata dei dati sia in caso di ricezione di fattura per subappalto sia in caso di prestazione di subapplato...non sono sicuro di quali campi vadano compilati...

----------


## Stefania Rossi

Il dubbio sul reverse charge in realtà sussiste...
E' vero che tra le operazioni escluse dalla forma aggregata quelle in reverse charge (edile, rottami, ecc..) non sono evidenziate ma...
leggendo le istruzioni ministeriali ed anche da ricerche varie pare sia necessario indicare le operazioni che sono in "rev.ch."...con il flag apposito.
A questo punto mi chiedo...se il flag rev.ch. è presente solo nel quadro FR (modalità analitica), di conseguenza per comunicare gli acquisti in regime di reverse charge sono obbligata ad adottare la forma del modello analitica?????????

----------


## VIRGILIO77

> Il dubbio sul reverse charge in realtà sussiste...
> E' vero che tra le operazioni escluse dalla forma aggregata quelle in reverse charge (edile, rottami, ecc..) non sono evidenziate ma...
> leggendo le istruzioni ministeriali ed anche da ricerche varie pare sia necessario indicare le operazioni che sono in "rev.ch."...con il flag apposito.
> A questo punto mi chiedo...se il flag rev.ch. è presente solo nel quadro FR (modalità analitica), di conseguenza per comunicare gli acquisti in regime di reverse charge sono obbligata ad adottare la forma del modello analitica?????????

  Si ritiene che, in mancanza di diverse indicazioni nelle istruzioni pubblicate dallAgenzia delle entrate, nel caso specifico (comunicazione delle operazioni in modalità aggregata), la fattura ricevuta dal committente con lindicazione inversione contabile, in applicazione dellart. 17, commi 5 e seguenti, del D.P.R. n. 633/1972 (tra cui prestazioni di servizi rese nellambito del settore edile) debba essere comunicata unicamente nella sezione Operazioni passive, ancorché loperazione dia luogo a due autonome registrazioni (nel registro delle fatture emesse ai sensi dellart. 23 del D.P.R. n. 633/1972 e nel registro degli acquisti ai sensi dellart. 24 del D.P.R. n. 633/1972). In tale sezione, limporto dovrà poi essere indicato nel campo 12 e la corrispondente imposta nel campo 13. Il campo 14 non deve essere compilato in quanto riservato alle Operazioni con IVA non esposta (tipica di alcuni particolari regimi speciali IVA).

----------


## calpurnia

Ora ti dico cosa fa il mio gestionale (ipsoa). Mi stavo chiedendo se è corretto.
Per le fatture emesse in regime di reverse charge in edilizia indica solo l'imponibile in "op.impon/non imp etc" e nel totale imposta indica zero tra le operazioni attive.
Per le fatture ricevute, sempre in regime di reverse charge in edilizia indica imponibile ed imposta tra le operazioni passive.
Sarà corretto?

----------


## ANTOPLZ

Vi sono capitate delle note di credito di precedenti fatture in Rev. Chargé? Il modello, nei quadri NE ed NR non dà la possibilità di specificare che si tratta di operazioni in RC come nei quadri FE ed FR... A me pare grave.

----------

